# Where to fish for smallies in the Grand Forks area



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all. New to the area and would like to get in to some of the smallies ND has to offer before the season ends but I don't know where to start. What bodies of water should I look at in the Grand Forks area? I don't have a boat, so I'll be bank fishing. I used to fish the Potomac in West Virginia, just wading the water, walking 10 or 15 miles in a day. I love that kind of fishing but I'm not familiar with the area yet. Any advice from those in the know will be appreciated! Soon as I get to know my way around I'll certainly be contributing to the forums! Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm a Grand Forks Smallie Fanatic! Red Lake River is your closest bet! PM if you want more details...Glad to take you out sometime if you would like! :beer:


----------

